# Thought I'd share my arboreal acrylic enclosure



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Just finished making the first of 4 new acrylic enclosures for arboreal T's
They are made from 5mm acrylic and can be used as either a terrestrial or arboreal enclosure. I wanted to build an enclosure where the door doesn't go all the way to the top just incase the T webs up there meaning you couldn't open the door here are a couple of pics.


----------



## phillhill (Feb 18, 2014)

Looks good, where did you get the plastic hinges / clasp from?


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Alternative plastics


----------



## jaybott (Mar 12, 2014)

Nice looking enclosue:2thumb:


----------



## wilko1978 (May 17, 2013)

blinky71 said:


> Just finished making the first of 4 new acrylic enclosures for arboreal T's
> They are made from 5mm acrylic and can be used as either a terrestrial or arboreal enclosure. I wanted to build an enclosure where the door doesn't go all the way to the top just incase the T webs up there meaning you couldn't open the door here are a couple of pics.
> 
> image
> ...


Nice mate.did it cost u much to build?


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

wilko1978 said:


> Nice mate.did it cost u much to build?


Total cost including hasp and staple and hinges was £28 if I'd built it out of 4mm it would have been around £23


----------



## jaybott (Mar 12, 2014)

Any plans on making these to order for other people ??


----------



## wilko1978 (May 17, 2013)

blinky71 said:


> Total cost including hasp and staple and hinges was £28 if I'd built it out of 4mm it would have been around £23


Cool, 
It's especially good for avic versi lol they always web up top of enclosure. Yeah. Good design
All the best 
Steve


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

jaybott said:


> Any plans on making these to order for other people ??


I have 3 more to build then who knows maybe ?


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

wilko1978 said:


> Cool,
> It's especially good for avic versi lol they always web up top of enclosure. Yeah. Good design
> All the best
> Steve


Thanks Steve, exactly why I didn't want the door to go all the way to the top of the enclosure. It can also be turned and used as a terrestrial enclosure, I've positioned the air holes to allow for the depth of substrate if it's used for a terrestrial too.


----------



## FOREST FLOOR (Nov 3, 2009)

What are the dimensions?


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

210mm x 200mm x 350mm :2thumb:


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

I've now completed the second enclosure and the acrylic is ordered for the next two, all will be identical.


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

These are my terrestrial enclosures so wanted something to match in with them. These were purchased from House of Spiders and are built from 4mm acrylic.


----------



## Amber (Jun 11, 2006)

Looks good!

Who is going in them? Set any up yet? :flrt:


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Yeah, all the terrestrials have inhabitants :

B. Smithi
Euathlus. Sp red (chile flame) 
Euathlus truculentus 

Not sure what will go in the arboreal but I'd definitely like an avic Versicolour need to get some cork bark to make the scape


----------



## wilko1978 (May 17, 2013)

blinky71 said:


> Thanks Steve, exactly why I didn't want the door to go all the way to the top of the enclosure. It can also be turned and used as a terrestrial enclosure, I've positioned the air holes to allow for the depth of substrate if it's used for a terrestrial too.


That's a really good idea there mate I think your onto something .:2thumb:


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Jamies in the USA use a very similar design but it makes sense if you think about it :2thumb:


----------



## wilko1978 (May 17, 2013)

blinky71 said:


> Jamies in the USA use a very similar design but it makes sense if you think about it :2thumb:


Yeah def useful especially if u like changing your t's a lot. Keep it up mate.:2thumb:


----------



## Adam B Jones (Jan 17, 2011)

Very nice enclosure - Personally I prefer mesh venting of some kind to increase airflow, as I've found the air to become stagnant and have had problems with mould in similarly vented tanks...

But it really does look excellent


----------



## Keano (Jul 16, 2012)

Them tanks look amazin i must say . Well done i might even give it a go my self


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Adam B Jones said:


> Very nice enclosure - Personally I prefer mesh venting of some kind to increase airflow, as I've found the air to become stagnant and have had problems with mould in similarly vented tanks...
> 
> But it really does look excellent


I've had and used the exo terra tanks with mesh but have always ended up replacing it with acrylic but thanks for the advice I'll keep my eye on it. One thing I can do if necessary is add more vents :blush:


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Keano said:


> Them tanks look amazin i must say . Well done i might even give it a go my self


Thanks, if you do build your own don't forget to post some pics :2thumb:


----------



## Richard77 (Feb 19, 2009)

They look amazing! Good Job:2thumb:


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Richard77 said:


> They look amazing! Good Job:2thumb:


Thanks Richard :2thumb: remember I asked you a couple of months ago if you were still making them, well I took your advice and purchased 3 from house if Spiders but decided to make my own arboreal enclosures this time. I'm really pleased with the results


----------



## Richard77 (Feb 19, 2009)

I remember, good on ya for taking the plunge!


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

I received the acrylic yesterday to make two more enclosures so I'm in for a busy weekend :2thumb:


----------



## Reeceinleeds (Jun 26, 2013)

very nice enclosures well done mate where did you buy the acrylic from .and what did you use to stick them together ? I like how you have them set up in your room looks very nice


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Reeceinleeds said:


> very nice enclosures well done mate where did you buy the acrylic from .and what did you use to stick them together ? I like how you have them set up in your room looks very nice


I get my acrylic from Trent Plastics and use Tensol 12 to bond the pieces together. 
The arboreal enclosures will sit above the terrestrial enclosures I just have to sort out a heating strip


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

No.4 enclosure now complete and ready for a T I'm now on the lookout for some nice cork bark tubes to furnish the interiors. I can buy online but think I might be better going and looking at some does anyone know a good place to purchase in the North/ East Yorkshire region. I might be able to get over to Hull this weekend anything over that way worth a look ?


----------



## Keano (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi mate would you be able to pm the measurements for these please so i can order the materiels thanks in advance  

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## larrybrandy (Apr 21, 2010)

Those enclosure are pretty neat .


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Keano said:


> Hi mate would you be able to pm the measurements for these please so i can order the materiels thanks in advance
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk




PM'd :2thumb:


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Had an order from Internetreptile due for delivery today and I'm absolutely seething, I received an email this morning from Interlink to say my parcel was being delivered this morning between 11.30-12.30pm and at 11.35 received an email to say there was no one in to sign for the parcel. I was working at the front of the house all morning and only UPS came into the cul de sac to make a delivery. No one attempted to make a delivery and no calling card was left at my house. I even have instructions left on my door stating what to do with parcels if I'm out so all eventualities are covered. Clearly the driver could not be bothered to make my delivery !!! Absolute XXXX service


RANT over :censor:


----------



## Keano (Jul 16, 2012)

Blinky71 thank you for the PM . i plan to make all of mine this way  hell of a lot cheaper . Thank you.


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Just to update after sending an email of complaint to Interlink their customer service team arranged for my parcel to be delivered today before 4.30pm which they duly did so a satisfactory outcome in the end :2thumb:


----------



## phillhill (Feb 18, 2014)

Ok after pming blinky I decided to have a go and make one also. I used more or less the same dimensions just added a couple of mm underneath for terrestrial (by extending the sides) so I could slip a heatmat underneath easily (see last pic
).

I also decided to put vents in the top / door instead of the back as I like to use background in my vivs. 

I think it turned out well and am happy with it :2thumb:


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Looking good there, I like the idea of those door vents too. I've just ordered some acrylic to make my backdrops before starting to design the interior of the enclosures


----------



## goodwin1234 (Mar 23, 2008)

blinky71 said:


> PM'd :2thumb:


If you could also PM me the measurements I'd be really grateful :flrt:


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

goodwin1234 said:


> If you could also PM me the measurements I'd be really grateful :flrt:


PM'd : victory:


----------



## wilko1978 (May 17, 2013)

Great work guys they look amazing! I have one with my versi in , one problem with these acrylic tanks I've come across is the door hinges make one hell of annoying sound when opening the door and my versi fleas to her hide nightmare for feeding. But the tanks do look really good.


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

wilko1978 said:


> Great work guys they look amazing! I have one with my versi in , one problem with these acrylic tanks I've come across is the door hinges make one hell of annoying sound when opening the door and my versi fleas to her hide nightmare for feeding. But the tanks do look really good.


Work a small amount of Vaseline into the hinge and it should stop the squeaking :2thumb:


----------



## CRISPY123 (Oct 20, 2013)

Please could you PM the measurements thanks


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

CRISPY123 said:


> Please could you PM the measurements thanks


The enclosure stands 350mm tall x 200mm x 210mm


----------



## phillhill (Feb 18, 2014)

Ok got it setup, just need a small water dish and the tennant :mf_dribble:


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Looking good I'll post pics of mine when they're finished


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Completed one insert today, I've also incorporated a water dish into the bark half way up.














































The other 3 will be very similar, the only thing I'm not 100% happy with is the green acrylic background it's not really the right green but it will have to do


----------



## phillhill (Feb 18, 2014)

Looking good. I use the same temp / humidity gauge as you have in there, I spoke to trent yesterday and they are going to cut square holes on the front for me the size of the gauge and it will then push fit into it, so I wont need to stick them on the back like I have at the moment


----------



## dogears (Apr 12, 2014)

*enclosures*

Really nice looking enclosures. I like the way that you have incorporated the hinges!

Dogears.


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

phillhill said:


> Looking good. I use the same temp / humidity gauge as you have in there, I spoke to trent yesterday and they are going to cut square holes on the front for me the size of the gauge and it will then push fit into it, so I wont need to stick them on the back like I have at the moment


Good idea Phil :2thumb:


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

I can't stand looking at that green background any longer so I've ordered some light grey sheets the same as I have in the terrestrial enclosures. :bash:
When I'm out and about on my travels next week I need to pick up some more cork bark tubes to make up the other inserts.


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

My B. smithi moulted successfully this week too :flrt:


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

I've changed the backing from green to grey on the arboreal enclosures and I'm much happier with them. I'm still working on the inserts for the other three tanks but here's what I've got so far.


----------



## phillhill (Feb 18, 2014)

Looking good :2thumb:

Trent got my last order wrong :blush: I ordered enough acrylic for 6 enclosures and they sent me 4mm instead of 5mm, so they picked it back up today and I should get the correct order on Friday.


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Without tempting fate they've always been spot on with cutting etc at least you're getting it sorted


----------



## phillhill (Feb 18, 2014)

Yea they were pretty good about it, also I got a free enclosure as I had built one before I noticed it was 4mm, was putting on the last piece and there was a couple of mm overhanging, that how I noticed :whistling2:


----------



## mick83 (Jan 19, 2014)

they look fantastic, and look really well displayed on the wall


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

phillhill said:


> Yea they were pretty good about it, also I got a free enclosure as I had built one before I noticed it was 4mm, was putting on the last piece and there was a couple of mm overhanging, that how I noticed :whistling2:


I thought you were building yours from 4mm Phill ? The ones I bought from HOS were only 4mm and have been fine but the ones I was building were slightly larger so thought it best to go 5mm for extra stability and to prevent warping from heatmats. 
How many are you building in total ? I have room for one more in my current display setup so will probably make another or might make some smaller enclosures for juvies


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

mick83 said:


> they look fantastic, and look really well displayed on the wall


Thanks Mick :2thumb:


----------



## phillhill (Feb 18, 2014)

blinky71 said:


> I thought you were building yours from 4mm Phill ? The ones I bought from HOS were only 4mm and have been fine but the ones I was building were slightly larger so thought it best to go 5mm for extra stability and to prevent warping from heatmats.
> How many are you building in total ? I have room for one more in my current display setup so will probably make another or might make some smaller enclosures for juvies


Im building 8 in total.

The first 4mm one i built i have noticed the door corners starting to warp up a bit, and thats without any heat mat on it so i thought i would try 5mm, it could also be cured with using 2 hasp & Staples on each corner of the door instead of one in the middle.


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Maybe that's why HOS use two hasp and staples ? I have the heat mat running behind my tanks and so far I haven't noticed the 5mm enclosure warping at the door so hopefully should be OK. Richard used 5mm on his enclosures and as far as I know didn't experience any issues although acrylic will sometimes bend and twist unlike glass


----------



## Vixon (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks for posting this. I have been inspired and just designed my own mantid housing and have just sent a quote request through to them.


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Vixon said:


> Thanks for posting this. I have been inspired and just designed my own mantid housing and have just sent a quote request through to them.


Good luck with your build, we'd love to see some pics when it's built so please feel free to post on here : victory:


----------



## phillhill (Feb 18, 2014)

Ok this the MKII version, it is for terrestrials so I went with a complete opening top, also got a hole machined in the acrylic to fit the humidity / temp gauge. I also went with 2 hasps one on each side to ensure no warping of the top, as you can see my B smithi has just moved into her new home.

I`ll take some more pics later of some without any tenants


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Can I ask a really dumb question...
Do the acrylic sheets come ready cut by Trent to the right sizes or do you do the cutting.
I think these enclosures look ace...but cannot do DIY... Would/are they easy to make?


----------



## phillhill (Feb 18, 2014)

They cut them for you :no1:

Search you tube for house of spiders, there is video on there how their made 

sorry its not house of spiders it is spider rooms, here is link

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bcWPHnxjRk


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

So all I'd need to do is buy the stuff to glue them... What about the hinges etc..

Also, would they be suitable to house other species of animals?Smaller geckos maybe?


----------



## phillhill (Feb 18, 2014)

You can buy various sizes of acrylic from trent so for the gecko just go bigger. The hinges / hasps come from alternative plastics. I done the same as Blinky I didn't get polished edges so used tensol 12 acrylic cement.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Do you just glue the hinges and locks etc on with the same glue then?


----------



## phillhill (Feb 18, 2014)

Yes the tenol 12 is what I used for all of it.


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Nice.... 
I may look into this... Thanks for the help.
:no1:


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

phillhill said:


> Ok this the MKII version, it is for terrestrials so I went with a complete opening top, also got a hole machined in the acrylic to fit the humidity / temp gauge. I also went with 2 hasps one on each side to ensure no warping of the top, as you can see my B smithi has just moved into her new home.
> 
> I`ll take some more pics later of some without any tenants
> 
> [URL=http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m114/phillhill1/DSC01243_zps6bac5668.jpg]image[/URL]



That looks great Phill :notworthy: your MRK is going to love it in there ! 
I'm picking up my sons pac man frog tomorrow so will get some more cork bark tubes to finish my arboreal enclosures. 
One thing to mention to anyone looking in that wants to make something much larger for a different species you'll need to look at 10mm acrylic as acrylic does suffer from bending and twisting. It might be cheaper to look at getting glass cut and making your own tanks if you're wanting something non standard


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Another enclosure completed today hopefully this one is for an Avicularia sp. Blue velvet female :



















I've incorporated the small water dish high up in the cork bark again like in the previous enclosure


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hugely impressive.


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Basin79 said:


> Hugely impressive.


Aww... Thank you :blush:


----------



## David VB (Nov 3, 2013)

They look really nice indeed. Any chance here in Belgium is some dealer for those acrylic plates and locks and stuff you need for building this?


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

This is our exotic corner, this room up until last year was a dining room we used once a year at Christmas. I turned it into a second lounge and now it's a great place to come and sit and have a coffee and view these lovely creatures :flrt:


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

David VB said:


> They look really nice indeed. Any chance here in Belgium is some dealer for those acrylic plates and locks and stuff you need for building this?


I'm not sure but check the internet I'm sure there will be a supplier locally to you.


----------



## Reeceinleeds (Jun 26, 2013)

looking nice again well done mate .. wish I could make them my hands shake that much id make a right mess .


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Reeceinleeds said:


> looking nice again well done mate .. wish I could make them my hands shake that much id make a right mess .


You definitely need a steady hand otherwise you'll get cement all over the place :lol2:

I worked and trained as an architectural model maker which has helped : victory:


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

This is my Avicularia sp. Blue Velvet arriving next week from Tartan Tarantulas hopefully she'll be right at home in her new enclosure :2thumb:


----------



## Reeceinleeds (Jun 26, 2013)

lovelly T mate .


----------



## tarantula1988 (Jul 12, 2011)

did you buy polished edged acrylic?


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Reeceinleeds said:


> lovelly T mate .


Yes she's a beauty :flrt:


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

tarantula1988 said:


> did you buy polished edged acrylic?


No, polished edges not required with the weld I used although with some you do need a needle and syringe and polished edges on the acrylic


----------



## tarantula1988 (Jul 12, 2011)

what kinda weld do you use?


----------



## Oll (Dec 22, 2013)

I just seem to love the modern look to these, especially on the shelf with the lights above!!


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Got my new T today and she's now in her new enclosure :2thumb:




























Avicularia sp. Blue Velvet


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

They really are ridiculously impressive.


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Basin79 said:


> They really are ridiculously impressive.


Aww... You're making me blush, not bad for a girl 'eh ?


----------



## Basin79 (Apr 1, 2014)

blinky71 said:


> Aww... You're making me blush, not bad for a girl 'eh ?


Don't bloody play the "girl" card. They're really impressive for a human. They look machine made.


----------



## phillhill (Feb 18, 2014)

Ok so I couldn't find an appropriate shelf or stand for the enclosures I had made, so I decided to make own. 

I used 9" x 1" redwood, some 25mm dowel cut in half, I cut the 9 x 1 to size then routed the edges to make it look better and also routed a channel in for the heat cable to run along the back and then stained them with deep mahogany stain.

I am happy with them so just thought I would share them with you.






And a pic with my T`s on, I made 2 as I have 8 T`s


----------



## johndavidwoods (Nov 18, 2008)

These all look really fantastic, very well done - I'm quite envious! And that pink-toe looks like a beauty :2thumb:


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

The pink toe is beautiful :flrt: she has webbed up loads in her enclosure. I'm so pleased I designed it with the door not going all the way to the top of the tank, as I thought she's made her web up there and I can still open the door to get in to feed her :2thumb:


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Phil your enclosures look great on your display and fit in well with your other furniture. It took me a while to find something suitable for mine too :blush:
I have 3 enclosures left waiting for new tenants I'll have seven in total. Two still need the interiors designing but I'm not sure yet if they'll be housing arboreal or terrestrial T's


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Avicularia sp. Blue velvet showing heavy web at the top of the enclosure. It was definitely worth making the door modification :2thumb:


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

New T arriving tomorrow Avicularia versicolor :flrt:


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Still two enclosures to finish :blush:


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

A few of our T's out and about this morning. The Avicularia Versicolor is a new addition


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

B. Smithi on her back tonight in her log hide hope she comes out of the molt OK


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

B. Smithi successfully moulted last night .....phew : victory:


----------



## Paul_MTS (Mar 23, 2008)

Gorgeous enclosures.

My pokies are starting to outgrow there various pots and jars so time for a "proper" enclosure I think.

I've always been nervous working with acrylic as when I last researched how to build them I was reading guides on the needle and syringe method which seemed a pain.

Might give it a go with glass first, more comfortable working with that.


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

You don't have to use a needle and syringe I don't use polished acrylic edges this way you can use Tensol 12 to glue : victory:


----------



## Paul_MTS (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh yer, understood, I meant when I last researched that's what put me off.

Found a dirt cheap supplier of glass so I'll stick to what i know, haha.

Out of interest how much do Alternative Plastics charge per hinge and hasp & staple? Feel guilty asking them for a quote when I might not buy.


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Paul_MTS said:


> Oh yer, understood, I meant when I last researched that's what put me off.
> 
> Found a dirt cheap supplier of glass so I'll stick to what i know, haha.
> 
> Out of interest how much do Alternative Plastics charge per hinge and hasp & staple? Feel guilty asking them for a quote when I might not buy.


Only a couple of quid but postage is expensive, however they'll just pop them in the post at cost if you ask them and not by courier at your risk which is what I do :whistling2:


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

Avic. Versi moulted last night that's two T's with new clothes in just a few days :flrt:


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

I hadn't realised I hadn't updated this thread for a while :blush: all T's are growing and doing really well. I did have to strip down my wall unit they were housed on because the room where they were being kept in was being revamped for the Pac frogs and a run of 4 Muji enclosures for Panther chameleons.
This is where they are now I still have under shelf LEDs to fit


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## gtpgazza (Jan 3, 2015)

*gtp inclosuers*

hi Q would 5mm acrylic start to go soft if the heat is constantly on when i.e. keeping gtps i thought it had to be about 8mm and upwards hows yours been i am after doing vivs in acrylic :flrt:


----------



## blinky71 (Jan 23, 2014)

gtpgazza said:


> hi Q would 5mm acrylic start to go soft if the heat is constantly on when i.e. keeping gtps i thought it had to be about 8mm and upwards hows yours been i am after doing vivs in acrylic :flrt:


I've been running a heat mat behind my enclosures and not had any problems with the acrylic warping etc


----------

